# IntelliJ IDEA Lizenz



## Onur (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo liebes Community,

Zur mir ich bin FachinformatikerAE ( umschüler ) grade beim Berufseinstieg befinde ich mich...
Thema meiner Abschlussarbeit war  : Prototyp-Entwicklung eines softwaregestützten Messstands für die Längenmessung mittels Laser-Interferometer, auf Basis des .NET-Frameworks mittels derPrgrammiersprache C#

Wie ihr lesen könnt komme mehr aus der .net ecke aber ich finde Java Sexy 😊😊 ( und bin grade dabei alle meine hobby projekte in Java zu entwickeln )

Jetzt zu meiner Frage
ich struggle unheimlich hart mit mir Selber ob ich mir die Intellij IDEA lizenz zulegen soll.
Die IDE ist ja der Hammer aber ich bin halt nur hobby Java Entwickler ( kann man das so sagen )
Hat jemand erfahrung damit gemacht und kann mir seine Meinung dazu sagen ob sich das Lohnt oder nicht?
Würdet ihr mir davon abraten ( ich kann recht sicher mit Eclipse Umgehen und fühle mich mit der IDE auch sehr wohl )  würde es sich Lohnen Intellij IDEA lizenz zu Kaufen?


----------



## kneitzel (18. Mai 2021)

Also generell ein paar Dinge, die Du Dich fragen solltest, ehe Du Geld ausgibst:
- Was machst Du, dass die Community Edition nicht reicht? In der Regel reicht für Hobby- Dinge die Community Edition.
- Wenn Eclipse Dir zusagt: was bietet IntelliJ, das den Preis wert ist?

Ich selbst habe ein All Products Pack, an dem 3ten Jahr sind das 149€ wenn ich mich nicht irre. Aus C# Sicht kann das interessant sein für Resharper (für VS Community und Pro ein super Zugewinn.) Und halt auch die anderen Tools sind ganz nett. Habe noch AppCoda, Clion und DataGrip installiert.

Aber die Frage hier ist schlicht: Wieso? Was brauchst du, das nur die Ultimate hat?


----------



## mrBrown (18. Mai 2021)

Einfach mal ausprobieren – die ersten 30 Tage kann man Ultimate kostenlos testen 
Und danach gibts dann immer noch die Community-Version kostenlos, für viele Dinge reicht auch die.


----------



## Onur (18. Mai 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Aber die Frage hier ist schlicht: Wieso? Was brauchst du, das nur die Ultimate hat?


Also brauche ist schon ein hammer wort also ich brauche es nicht aber, die Maven unterstützung ( ich weiß nicht ob es da unterschiede gibt zu Community-Version)   und auch der Framwork support reizt mich sehr.



kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Ich selbst habe ein All Products Pack, an dem 3ten Jahr sind das 149€ wenn ich mich nicht irre. Aus C# Sicht kann das interessant sein für Resharper (für VS Community und Pro ein super Zugewinn.) Und halt auch die anderen Tools sind ganz nett. Habe noch AppCoda, Clion und DataGrip installiert.


also meinst du alle JetBrains Produkte als Bundle.
Wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen bis jetzt mit den Produkten ?


----------



## LimDul (18. Mai 2021)

Onur hat gesagt.:


> Also brauche ist schon ein hammer wort also ich brauche es nicht aber, die Maven unterstützung ( ich weiß nicht ob es da unterschiede gibt zu Community-Version)   und auch der Framwork support reizt mich sehr.


Dann schau dir doch erstmal die Community Edition, wenn dir bisher nicht klar ist, was die überhaupt weniger kann. Maven Support ist da definitiv drin. Die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen, denn da ist jeder anders gestrickt wie viel ihm die Unterstützung wert ist. Persönlich reicht mir Eclipse (und auf der Arbeit arbeiten wir auch mit Eclipse), aber das ist halt auch viel Geschmacks- und Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Onur (18. Mai 2021)

naja ich wollte mir halt die Meinung von den usern die damit Erfahrung (Positive und auch die Negative) gemacht haben einholen.



LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Persönlich reicht mir Eclipse (und auf der Arbeit arbeiten wir auch mit Eclipse), aber das ist halt auch viel Geschmacks- und Gewöhnungssache.


Eclipse ist ja auch der wahnsin was IDE alles kann, nur ist sie halt nicht ganz so einsteigerfreundlich (OKAY ich weiß ich bin kein einsteiger in dem Sinne trotztdem Visual Studio Verwöhnt.)


----------



## kneitzel (19. Mai 2021)

Onur hat gesagt.:


> Wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen bis jetzt mit den Produkten ?


Meine Erfahrungen sind in erster Linie positiv. Bei so komplexen Themen rennt man zwar hin und wieder auch in die eine oder andere Herausforderung, aber da war bisher nichts, das ich als wirklich problematisch angesehen habe.

Im Gegensatz zu Eclipse sehe ich halt ein eher aufgeräumtes Produkt. Das ist dann deutlich bedienfreundlicher (aus meiner Sicht).

Ich würde auf die Produkte nicht verzichten wollen.


----------



## mihe7 (19. Mai 2021)

Was ist mit NetBeans?


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (19. Mai 2021)

Onur hat gesagt.:


> also meinst du alle JetBrains Produkte als Bundle.
> Wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen bis jetzt mit den Produkten ?


Ich habe auch eine all products lizenz, bezahlt durch den Arbeitgeber. Ich benötige vorallem Webstorm und intelliJ. Persönlich finde ich die anderen Produkte wie Webstorm heben sich von Konkurrenzprodukten noch mehr ab als intelliJ im Vergleich zu beispielsweise netbeans und eclipse. Ich würde nie wieder auf diese IDE's verzichten wollen. Vor Webstorm habe ich in diesem Bereich lange Zeit VSCode benutzt, kann man schon machen, ist schön leichtgewichtig, aber mit Erweiterungen, die man sich dann installiert, wird es auch ziemlich langsam und buggy.


----------



## sascha-sphw (19. Mai 2021)

Wie @kneitzel und @MoxxiManagarm bin ich ebenso im Besitz einer JetBrains All Products Lizenz. Ich bin absolut überzeugt von deren Produkten und nutze diese beruflich wie auch privat. IDEA Ultimate für Java und Web (TypeScript, SASS, usw.), Rider für C#, Clion mit Platformio für mein Arduino Hobby, DataGrip für DB Sachen usw. Ich würde ebenfalls, trotz des Preises von 389.00€ / Jahr ab dem 3. Jahr, auf diese Produkte nicht mehr verzichten wollen  (ich habe alle anderen IDEs, die in diesem Thread erwähnt wurden, ebenfalls eine ganze Weile verwendet).



Onur hat gesagt.:


> würde es sich Lohnen Intellij IDEA lizenz zu Kaufen?


Wenn Du damit kein Geld verdienst, kann es sich nicht lohnen. Aber wie viel darf ein Hobby denn kosten? 🙃
Durch den Support der ganzen Frameworks, GIT und den unzähligen, doch recht guten Plugins (auch von 3rd Party) konnte ich meinen Workflow so gut verbessern, dass es sich zeitlich definitiv gelohnt hat.


----------



## kneitzel (19. Mai 2021)

sascha-sphw hat gesagt.:


> trotz des Preises von 389.00€ / Jahr ab dem 3. Jahr


Wobei das der Firmenpreis ist, d.h. wenn eine Firma mehrere Lizenzen kauft - Individuen (Wenn man nur eine Lizenz benötigt) bekommen das All Products Pack für 249,- € / 199,- € / 149,- € und IntelliJ Ultimate alleine wäre 149,- € / 119,- € / 89,- €









						Monthly and yearly plans with JetBrains Toolbox
					






					www.jetbrains.com


----------



## Onur (19. Mai 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Was ist mit NetBeans?


Natürlich auch eine sehr interesannte Anwendung.
Hast du damit schon Erfahrung? 
Pro und Kontras gibt es etwas was du vermisst oder besonders an der IDE genießt??




MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe auch eine all products lizenz, bezahlt durch den Arbeitgeber. Ich benötige vorallem Webstorm und intelliJ. Persönlich finde ich die anderen Produkte wie Webstorm heben sich von Konkurrenzprodukten noch mehr ab als intelliJ im Vergleich zu beispielsweise netbeans und eclipse.



 Danke für die Einsicht 



MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde nie wieder auf diese IDE's verzichten wollen.


Genau wegen solchen aussagen Reiz es mich auch noch es kann nicht sein das Sich soviele leute irren




sascha-sphw hat gesagt.:


> ich habe alle anderen IDEs, die in diesem Thread erwähnt wurden, ebenfalls eine ganze Weile verwendet.


Ich habe leider (was heißt leider) bis jetzt nur Eclipse für Java als IDE benutzt (und unter Linux mit Emacs habe ich auch Erfahrung gesammelt) 





sascha-sphw hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du damit kein Geld verdienst, kann es sich nicht lohnen. Aber wie viel darf ein Hobby denn kosten? 🙃
> Durch den Support der ganzen Frameworks, GIT und den unzähligen, doch recht guten Plugins (auch von 3rd Party) konnte ich meinen Workflow so gut verbessern, dass es sich zeitlich definitiv gelohnt hat.



Naja lohnen vlt. in engerem Sinne aber wenn dadruch sich der Worklfow gut vorrantreiben lässt (dan wird es auch eine Angenehmer erfahrung sein damit zu arbeiten)


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (19. Mai 2021)

Onur hat gesagt.:


> Genau wegen solchen aussagen Reiz es mich auch noch es kann nicht sein das Sich soviele leute irren


Ich finde es wird umso interessanter, wenn du wirklich mehrere Produkte sinnvoll nutzt. Du hast an der Stelle darüber hinaus den Vorteil, dass sich die Programme sehr ähneln, eben z.B. Tastaturkürzel, du musst dich an der Stelle nicht an neue Dinge gewöhnen, es ist intuitiver dich an ein weiteres Produkt von JetBrains zu gewöhnen.

Eclipse könntest du durch Plugins auch so erweitern, dass es alles kann was du möchtest, also z.B. verschiedene Entwicklersprachen unterstützen. Ich selbst bin ähnlich wie bei VSCode kein Freund von dieser ganzen Plugin Thematik. Meist sind es eben genau diese Plugins, die sich gegenseitig in die Quere kommen, das Programm langsam und buggy machen. Zwar hast du außerdem die Kontrolle was du dir reinlädst, aber du musst eben auch Zeit aufwenden dir diese Plugins auszusuchen und zu installieren, ggf. sie noch für jedes Projekt neu einzustellen.

Bei meinem vorherigen Arbeitgeber war ich gezwungen Eclipse zu verwenden, weil es irgendwelche zentralen Einstellungen/Erweiterungen gab, die dann jeder übernehmen musste. Ich habe so geflucht, Eclipse hat extrem lange gebraucht um überhaupt zu starten und oft abgestürzt ist darüber hinaus auch noch. Ich denke das kommt stark auf das Umfeld an. Als kleine Anfängerin, noch so vor einem Jahrzehnt mit wenig Anforderungen, fand ich Eclipse noch vollkommen in Ordnung, jetzt ist es meine verhassteste IDE.


----------



## sascha-sphw (19. Mai 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Wobei das der Firmenpreis ist, d.h. wenn eine Firma mehrere Lizenzen kauft - Individuen (Wenn man nur eine Lizenz benötigt) bekommen das All Products Pack für 249,- € / 199,- € / 149,- € und IntelliJ Ultimate alleine wäre 149,- € / 119,- € / 89,- €
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt. Das macht das ganze aber nur noch attraktiver für ein Hobby.


----------



## Onur (19. Mai 2021)

MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> Bei meinem vorherigen Arbeitgeber war ich gezwungen Eclipse zu verwenden, weil es irgendwelche zentralen Einstellungen/Erweiterungen gab, die dann jeder übernehmen musste. Ich habe so geflucht, Eclipse hat extrem lange gebraucht um überhaupt zu starten und oft abgestürzt ist darüber hinaus auch noch. Ich denke das kommt stark auf das Umfeld an. Als kleine Anfängerin, noch so vor einem Jahrzehnt mit wenig Anforderungen, fand ich Eclipse noch vollkommen in Ordnung.


mit der Zeit ändert man so seine Ansicht => ich bin damals über C++ in kombination mit zur erst mit Vim danach mit Emacs und anschliesend  QT und  QT Creator unter (Unixoiden Systemem ich musste eine Gentoo Instaltion vornhemen als Blutiger anfänger ( Das war Hart ))  in die Software entwicklung  eingestiegen ( via Praktikum ) => Aber ich habe mich durchgebissen und habe dabei viel gelernt...

keine Ahnung vlt bin deswegen bisschen geschädigt aber ich will nicht mehr auf meinen Komfort verzichten


----------



## mihe7 (19. Mai 2021)

Onur hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich auch eine sehr interesannte Anwendung.
> Hast du damit schon Erfahrung?
> Pro und Kontras gibt es etwas was du vermisst oder besonders an der IDE genießt??


Seit zig Jahren (ich meine, die erste Version war irgendeine 3er, ich kann mich daran aber nicht mehr erinnern) verwende ich fast ausschließilch NetBeans. War meine erste IDE und dabei bin ich geblieben.

NetBeans ist ok, für mich sehr logisch aufgebaut und kann alles, was ich brauche (bzw. wir in der Arbeit brauchen) und vieles, das ich nicht brauche und z. T. noch nicht mal weiß, dass es das in der IDE gibt... 

Maven/Git ist klar, Java EE mit JSF-Support, JPA, Deployment inkl. Descriptoren für diverse Server, Code-Templates, HTML 5, JavaScript, Docker Support, Code-Style-Checks, Analyse, Debugger, Profiler usw. Refactoring ist auch ok. Startzeit könnte schneller sein, spielt aber bei mir nicht die Rolle, da die IDE ja sowieso den ganzen Tag läuft. Manchmal (bei uns etwa einmal im Monat) muss der Cache geleert werden, das nervt dann. Sparsam mit dem Speicher ist das Ding jetzt auch nicht gerade. Plugins: könnte sein, dass es das momentan Mau aussieht wegen der Übernahme durch Apache; ich brauch aber auch keine 

Letztlich muss das jeder selbst wissen, einfach mal ausprobieren. Im Vergleich vom Umfang her würde ich mal sagen, dass NetBeans eher IntelliJ Ultimate statt Community ist und auch von der Benutzerführung eher mit IntelliJ als mit Eclipse zu vergleichen ist.

Ausprobieren. Kost ja nix.


----------

